

Show HN: I created voice comments for Facebook. - zakelfassi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/talk-and-comment/djnhkfljnimcpelfndpcjcgngmefaobl

======
ozh
Relevant: [http://xkcd.com/481/](http://xkcd.com/481/)

~~~
zakelfassi
Explains why I didn't make it possible for users to play their comments before
posting !! Hearing your voice is the weirdest thing that could happen to you
:)

------
qntmfred
what'd you use for recorderWorker.js?

~~~
zakelfassi
I'm writing a blog post about it to detail what goes behind the scenes. But
globally, an HTML5 audio recorder & MP3 front-end converter (emscripten + LAME
+ inspired from RecorderJS).

------
marouane53
Tried it and it's awesome , I'm sure this one will get viral in no time

~~~
zakelfassi
Thanks. Hopefully it will :)

